# Which Ylang EO is best in soap?



## lemongirl (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm pretty new to soap making, and want to use Ylang Ylang oil in my CP soap, but I'm confused about which to get. My local supplier has two types - Ylang (extra) which is the oil from the first pressing, and Ylang (III) which is from the third pressing. Logically I would have thought the first pressing would be best, as more pure, but the blurb on his website says the third has a "heavier scent". Which would be best? Hoping it's III - it's cheaper


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 9, 2011)

You can probably go with III - Ylang is such a strong scent and the difference between the extractions is pretty subtle (unless you have a perfumer's nose...) If it can be extracted nine times, III should be more than enough for soap making.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, 111 works. It would be too expensive otherwise.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2011)

Ylang Ylang extra is used more in therapeutic aromatherapy because the first pressing has the most of the chemical properties wanted.  For fragrance III is the one preferred....


----------

